# SOLD! Pristine 2021 Hyside 14’ Pro



## Bootboy

White flavor.

Asking $5,400. MSRP is $6485 plus an 8+ month wait. 

I bought this boat brand new and have had it less than a year. It’s been on the water 3 times (2 day floats and a San Juan trip) and it is basically in perfect condition. Selling because I ended up ordering another custom boat.

If you’ve been contemplating a new Hyside, save yourself some money and a long wait and get it now for a great deal (Almost 20% off retail)

PM with inquiries. 

Located 30 min north of SLC, UT.


----------



## Bootboy




----------



## rivh2o

Man that is a nice boat! If I didn't already own a couple Avon's. Somebody should jump on this. It's tempting me, but like I said if I were to bring home another boat....


----------



## T.O.Mac

Bootboy said:


> View attachment 78713
> 
> View attachment 78714


is that a WWMW frame? Best of luck with the sale!


----------



## Bootboy

T.O.Mac said:


> is that a WWMW frame? Best of luck with the sale!


Yeah, but I’m keeping the frame. It’s awesome and totally dialed for my new boat


----------



## T.O.Mac

Bootboy said:


> Yeah, but I’m keeping the frame. It’s awesome and totally dialed for my new boat


 I have one on my MiniMax and really have been so happy with it!


----------



## elkcmp

is your raft still available?


----------



## Bootboy

elkcmp said:


> is your raft still available?


PM sent


----------



## GoBLiN_VooDoo

I am unable to send a PM due to being new to Mountain Buzz. Is your boat still available?


----------



## SharkDog

Is it just the rubber, or are you selling the frame, oars, and box as well?


----------



## Bootboy

Just the rubber


----------



## Bootboy

Boat is still available


----------



## SharkDog

Bootboy said:


> Just the rubber


Dang


----------



## Bootboy

Bump


----------



## tbott

Still available? I see you bumped it last week. I have the same problem as the other guy...I swear I used to have an account, but this is what happens when you're just a lurker for a while. We'll be driving to Denver from CA in a few weeks which would be convenient.


----------



## Bootboy

tbott said:


> Still available? I see you bumped it last week. I have the same problem as the other guy...I swear I used to have an account, but this is what happens when you're just a lurker for a while. We'll be driving to Denver from CA in a few weeks which would be convenient.


Yes I still have the boat.


----------



## alexisfire02

Interested in any kind of mountain bike or cycling trades? I'm a dealer up in Pocatello that deals with a tons of brands.


----------



## Bootboy

alexisfire02 said:


> Interested in any kind of mountain bike or cycling trades? I'm a dealer up in Pocatello that deals with a tons of brands.


I’ve got a 1 year-old Pivot so my Mtn bike situation is good for another 9 years.


----------



## Bootboy

Bump


----------



## Bootboy

Sale pending


----------



## Pinned

Bootboy said:


> Sale pending


Did it sell?


----------



## Bootboy

Boat is sold. Found a new home in Missoula


----------

